# fault code 16518



## Jeremy S (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anbody ever seen this code, which is oxygen sensor 1, bank 1, no activity detected, caused by something other then a bad o2 sensor. I got this code after car sat in a heavy rain. Replaced sensor and checked wiring, still have same code. drivability is extremely poor, almost undriveable, way too poor for a bad o2 sensor. I am thinking maf, just wanted to see if anybody else has seen this. Car is 01 gti vr6
thanks


----------



## VENTO3_1994 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: fault code 16518 (Jeremy S)*

IT IS THE 02 SENSOR BEFORE THE CONVERTER. COULD BE THE CONVERTER THATS BAD CAUSING THE O2 TO BURN UP. OR IT COULD BE THE MASS AIR CAUSING IT TO RUN TO RICH AND DAMAGING THE O2. 
DID YOU CLEAR THE CODES AFTER YOU CHANGED THE O2?
BECAUSE YOU MUST DO SO .


----------



## Jeremy S (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: fault code 16518 (VENTO3_1994)*

yes I did clear the code, it comes back on almost immediately. and even in the short time it is not on the car is defintely not right, sluggish jumpy idle, and missing. It even came back on right after I put the new sensor in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: fault code 16518 (Jeremy S)*

If you replaced the front O2 sensor and the code came right back after it cleared, then it sounds like either the O2 sensor wiring or the ECU itself.


----------

